# Lost in Space recreation



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I thought there may be some interest in this here.

Part 1 of the recreation of the crash sequence used in the pilot episode and stock footage from Lost in Space using a duplicate of the 4' Filming miniature.




Just some clarification to my involvement in this on going project...

I always preferred the Gemini 12 miniature to the Jupiter 2. I liked the larger viewports , larger fusion core and no pretense of a lower deck. The ship is much sleeker than the Jupiter 2.
Six years ago I decided I would find out it's location and offer to do a restoration of the miniature. This lead to some detective work to track down the current owner and whereabouts of the model. I knew it had been bought at auction.

I didn't perform anything so difficult that someone else interested in the miniature could have accomplished, I am just the guy who just actually got off his butt and wanted to find it.

Through various sources I found the name of the man who purchased the miniature at auction. So, through FaceBook, I made contact with the owner, Andre Dohnt. Explained to him what I wanted to do and Andre told me he was glad I called, as he was thinking to get the miniature restored! We spoke on the Phone several times and it looked like it was going to happen.
AWESOME!
I sent him examples of my work and he was pleased and ready to go. However logistics proved a challenge. The Miniature being located in Southern California...MY location East coast, right outside of Philadelphia.
I contacted a fellow modeler, Joel Tavera with the good news! Joel urged me on and was excited for me! We discussed different applications to restore the miniature.

Then Andre sent me a Picture of the then current state of the model...uhoh! There was NO WAY it would traverse across country and remain in one piece. It was THAT bad. Spoke to Joel again several times trying to figure out how to safely get the model to me...

I just didn't want to chance it.
My Ego was bruised as the restoration would have been a major feather in my cap. But, I still wanted to get the job done...somehow???

************* and I had been friends a number of years at this time. He had worked on The Fantasy Worlds Of Irwin Allen. He is by far the worlds first and foremost Seaview expert. When the Moebius model came out, I reached out to him for the proper colors while everyone else followed the same inaccurate mantra of Light Ghost Grey. It's not.


Paul like me loved all of Irwin Allen's Miniatures and special effects.
I presented him the situation of the restoration. He became somewhat Interested, I acted as a "middleman" between Paul and Andre and after a number of Emails and phone calls The two finally agreed to talk.
Ultimately Paul did the masterful restoration.

After the restoration both Mike and Paul were curious how I achieved certain effects in some homemade special effects with my custom 18" Moebius Jupiter 2. How I lit the model/painted it ETC...

That's the rather boring story of my involvement and how the original Gemini 12 from Lost in Space was restored.

My special thanks to Mike Clark who insisted I contribute my video segments to all the projects. Although I resisted, he said it could't have happened without my involvement...To which I greatly appreciated.


Thanks.

Mark Myers

There are some pleasant surprises throughout for fellow Lost in Space fans and Sci Fi Fans!

Here is the current video...






And the actual restoration video for those who may have missed it...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

And part 3...


----------

